# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشکل بزرگ برنامه ریزی برای دوهفته آزمون !!

## konkoori1401

_دوستان چندتا سوال اساسی داشتم . فقط خواهشی که دارم با جمله کلیشه ای (بستگی داره) جواب ندید.
1- اینکه شما جمعه روز آزمون واسه دو هفته آینده تا آزمون بعدی چجور برنامه ریزی میکنید ؟ ( من خودم سرعت تست زنیم رو با حساب کردن خوندن درسنامه ها حساب میکنم واسه اختصاصی ها میشه 15 تست بر ساعت و کل تست های آزمون بعدی رو تقسیم بر 15 میکنم و پخش میکنم اما اصلا از این روش نتیجه نگرفتم که هیچ بدتر هم شده نتایجم)
2-من یه روشی پیدا کردم اون هم اینه که دو سه روزاول تمام درسنامه ها ی مربوط به آزمون بعدی رو بخونی و 10 روز بعدی رگباری فقط تست بزنی ، به نظر شما این روش جواب میده ؟
3-خودتون چه مدل بوجه بندی آزمون رو پخش میکنید ؟
من اگه جای دیگه هم گفتم یازدهم هستم منظورم این بود مثل یازدهمی های امسال هستم وگرنه کنکورم 1400 هستش و تا الان تراز بالای 5400 نداشتم و میدونم که امسال بالاتر از پرستاری نمی آرم و باید بمونم یک سال پشت کنکور تراز رو تا 6600 بیارم بالا تا پزشکی 1401 قبول شم ._

----------


## konkoori1401

> _دوستان چندتا سوال اساسی داشتم . فقط خواهشی که دارم با جمله کلیشه ای (بستگی داره) جواب ندید.
> 1- اینکه شما جمعه روز آزمون واسه دو هفته آینده تا آزمون بعدی چجور برنامه ریزی میکنید ؟ ( من خودم سرعت تست زنیم رو با حساب کردن خوندن درسنامه ها حساب میکنم واسه اختصاصی ها میشه 15 تست بر ساعت و کل تست های آزمون بعدی رو تقسیم بر 15 میکنم و پخش میکنم اما اصلا از این روش نتیجه نگرفتم که هیچ بدتر هم شده نتایجم)
> 2-من یه روشی پیدا کردم اون هم اینه که دو سه روزاول تمام درسنامه ها ی مربوط به آزمون بعدی رو بخونی و 10 روز بعدی رگباری فقط تست بزنی ، به نظر شما این روش جواب میده ؟
> 3-خودتون چه مدل بوجه بندی آزمون رو پخش میکنید ؟
> من اگه جای دیگه هم گفتم یازدهم هستم منظورم این بود مثل یازدهمی های امسال هستم وگرنه کنکورم 1400 هستش و تا الان تراز بالای 5400 نداشتم و میدونم که امسال بالاتر از پرستاری نمی آرم و باید بمونم یک سال پشت کنکور تراز رو تا 6600 بیارم بالا تا پزشکی 1401 قبول شم ._


*UP*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

اگه خواستی این دوتا بخش رو توی تاپیک *http://forum.konkur.in/thread74152.html* بخون ...امیدوارم به دردت بخوره

*_بخش چگونه برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار برنامه ریزی روزانه میکردم**_بخش چجوری سد تراز های 5500 و 6000 و 7000 رو شکستم*

----------


## Panbe

https://forum.konkur.in/thread45915.html
این تاپیکو بخون کمکت میکنه

----------


## amir1376

> _دوستان چندتا سوال اساسی داشتم . فقط خواهشی که دارم با جمله کلیشه ای (بستگی داره) جواب ندید.
> 1- اینکه شما جمعه روز آزمون واسه دو هفته آینده تا آزمون بعدی چجور برنامه ریزی میکنید ؟ ( من خودم سرعت تست زنیم رو با حساب کردن خوندن درسنامه ها حساب میکنم واسه اختصاصی ها میشه 15 تست بر ساعت و کل تست های آزمون بعدی رو تقسیم بر 15 میکنم و پخش میکنم اما اصلا از این روش نتیجه نگرفتم که هیچ بدتر هم شده نتایجم)
> 2-من یه روشی پیدا کردم اون هم اینه که دو سه روزاول تمام درسنامه ها ی مربوط به آزمون بعدی رو بخونی و 10 روز بعدی رگباری فقط تست بزنی ، به نظر شما این روش جواب میده ؟
> 3-خودتون چه مدل بوجه بندی آزمون رو پخش میکنید ؟
> من اگه جای دیگه هم گفتم یازدهم هستم منظورم این بود مثل یازدهمی های امسال هستم وگرنه کنکورم 1400 هستش و تا الان تراز بالای 5400 نداشتم و میدونم که امسال بالاتر از پرستاری نمی آرم و باید بمونم یک سال پشت کنکور تراز رو تا 6600 بیارم بالا تا پزشکی 1401 قبول شم ._


*تورو خدا تفکر رو ببین میگه من امسال نمیتونم قبول بشم اونم از مهر*  :Yahoo (13):  
*از همین الان فرصت داری حتی به بهترین رتبه ها و دانشگاه ها برسی مطمعن باش 
دوستان دیگه قضاوت کنن 
*

----------


## Mobin.

> *تورو خدا تفکر رو ببین میگه من امسال نمیتونم قبول بشم اونم از مهر*  
> *از همین الان فرصت داری حتی به بهترین رتبه ها و دانشگاه ها برسی مطمعن باش 
> دوستان دیگه قضاوت کنن 
> *


زیرو سر همین موضوع یه سال موندپشت کنکور . تو یه جایی از مصاحبش یه جمله جالبی خوندم که میگفت من کنکور ۹۸ رو سر جلسه نباختم . از بهمن که فکر کردم رتبه خوبی نمیارم باختم....

----------


## M.Rمهندس

> زیرو سر همین موضوع یه سال موندپشت کنکور . تو یه جایی از مصاحبش یه جمله جالبی خوندم که میگفت من کنکور ۹۸ رو سر جلسه نباختم . از بهمن که فکر کردم رتبه خوبی نمیارم باختم....


اینو میگی

----------


## Mahdi7070

> زیرو سر همین موضوع یه سال موندپشت کنکور . تو یه جایی از مصاحبش یه جمله جالبی خوندم که میگفت من کنکور ۹۸ رو سر جلسه نباختم . از بهمن که فکر کردم رتبه خوبی نمیارم باختم....


  							داداش مشکل منم هست منم از امروز شروع کردم اما سوال اینجاست میتونم زیر1000 بشم یانه کمکم کن لطفا

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *تورو خدا تفکر رو ببین میگه من امسال نمیتونم قبول بشم اونم از مهر*  
> *از همین الان فرصت داری حتی به بهترین رتبه ها و دانشگاه ها برسی مطمعن باش 
> دوستان دیگه قضاوت کنن 
> *


*خدا میدونه از اون روزی که توی انجمن عضو شدم هزاربار این نظر رو دادم و این کلیپ رو برای بچه ها گذاشتم.....اینم بار هزارویکم :


**زیرهزار شدن و نتیجه خوبی گرفتن بشدت به طرز تفکروخودباوری هم وابسته هست......مطمعن باش توی مدت باقی مونده میشه سطح درسی رو از ضعیف به خیلی خوب رسوند ولی اگه یک نفر باوجود سطح درسی عالی اون روحیه ی مورد نیاز برای موفقیت رو درون خودش نساخته باشه نتیجه نخواهد گرفت**
*
*این طرز فکر رو عوض کن......برای زندگیت تلاش کن و خودت رو باور داشته باش*

سال قبل این موقع ها هرشب این کلیپ رو نگاه میکردم و هردفعه بیشتر درک میکردم که من از موفق شدن میترسم.....برای موفق شدن باید شجاعتش رو داشته باشی

*https://hw13.cdn.asset.aparat.com/aparat-video/47ebfd0c26ccd2ae9d13b8e2a65efd4611436712-480p.apt?wmsAuthSign=eyJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiIsInR5cCI6I  kpXVCJ9.eyJ0b2tlbiI6ImE3M2JmMjI3NWU0YzBkOTI1YzJhN2  MzZDE5OTk1MmUwIiwiZXhwIjoxNjAxNjczNTc3LCJpc3MiOiJT  YWJhIElkZWEgR1NJRyJ9.0oHR_JYVJgSD1ss2CHEsZp_CHb94V  8EW1UPQqKFGkm0*

----------


## konkoori1401

متشکرم 
اما حس میکنم دوتا سوال اول به کلی فراموش شد . اگه میشه راجع به دوتا سوال اول راهنمایی کنید ، روش تقسیم کردن کل تست ها بر سرعت تست زنی روش خوبیه؟ترازم چرا ۵۴۰۰ هست؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> متشکرم 
> اما حس میکنم دوتا سوال اول به کلی فراموش شد . اگه میشه راجع به دوتا سوال اول راهنمایی کنید ، روش تقسیم کردن کل تست ها بر سرعت تست زنی روش خوبیه؟ترازم چرا ۵۴۰۰ هست؟


*این روش تقسیم کردنی که میگی کار درستی نیست....

اگه دنبال چرایی گیرکردن توی ترازی....برای من بشخصه مهم ترین دلایل اینا بودن :*

*عوامل موندن پشت سد 5500 = نداشتن استمرار در مطالعه....کیفیت مطالعه ی پایین (یعنی مثلن اگه 5 ساعت میخوندم اندازه 3 ساعت مفید بود)....نداشتن خودباوری و اعتماد به نفس


عوامل موندن پشت سد 6000 = ترجیح دادن مطالعه به تست زدن و کم کاری در حل تست....سرعت پایین در حل سوالات...انجام ندادن تحلیل آزمون...فرار کردن از نقاط ضعف و بی اهمیتی بهشون....عدم تثبیت نقاط قوت....ضعف در کنترل زمان...تعداد بالای غلط ها در آزمون

عوامل موندن پشت سد 7000 = ضعف در مهارت های آزمون دادن....عدم انجام آزمون شبیه سازی شده در خانه....عدم برنامه ریزی صحیح برای مرور کردن مطالب قبل از آزمون....مشخص نکردن محدوده های مطالعه ی روزانه و فقط توجه کردن روی کمیت مطالعه...عدم داشتن استراتژی برای جلسه ی آزمون یا ضعف در تصمیم گیری در زمان مواجه شدن با شرایط غیرعادی و غافلگیرکننده....کم توجهی به دروس عمومی و برطرف نکردن ضعف ها در عمومیا.
*

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> _دوستان چندتا سوال اساسی داشتم . فقط خواهشی که دارم با جمله کلیشه ای (بستگی داره) جواب ندید.
> 1- اینکه شما جمعه روز آزمون واسه دو هفته آینده تا آزمون بعدی چجور برنامه ریزی میکنید ؟ ( من خودم سرعت تست زنیم رو با حساب کردن خوندن درسنامه ها حساب میکنم واسه اختصاصی ها میشه 15 تست بر ساعت و کل تست های آزمون بعدی رو تقسیم بر 15 میکنم و پخش میکنم اما اصلا از این روش نتیجه نگرفتم که هیچ بدتر هم شده نتایجم)
> 2-من یه روشی پیدا کردم اون هم اینه که دو سه روزاول تمام درسنامه ها ی مربوط به آزمون بعدی رو بخونی و 10 روز بعدی رگباری فقط تست بزنی ، به نظر شما این روش جواب میده ؟
> 3-خودتون چه مدل بوجه بندی آزمون رو پخش میکنید ؟
> من اگه جای دیگه هم گفتم یازدهم هستم منظورم این بود مثل یازدهمی های امسال هستم وگرنه کنکورم 1400 هستش و تا الان تراز بالای 5400 نداشتم و میدونم که امسال بالاتر از پرستاری نمی آرم و باید بمونم یک سال پشت کنکور تراز رو تا 6600 بیارم بالا تا پزشکی 1401 قبول شم ._


اینطوری که شما می فرمایید: بالای ۶۶۰۰ پزشکی قبول میشن و پایین ۶۶۰۰ پرستاری و پیراپزشکی. درسته؟ اگه درسته که واقعا بهت تبریک میگم قدر خودت رو بدون :Yahoo (35):

----------


## konkoori1401

> *این روش تقسیم کردنی که میگی کار درستی نیست....
> 
> اگه دنبال چرایی گیرکردن توی ترازی....برای من بشخصه مهم ترین دلایل اینا بودن :*
> 
> *عوامل موندن پشت سد 5500 = نداشتن استمرار در مطالعه....کیفیت مطالعه ی پایین (یعنی مثلن اگه 5 ساعت میخوندم اندازه 3 ساعت مفید بود)....نداشتن خودباوری و اعتماد به نفس
> 
> 
> عوامل موندن پشت سد 6000 = ترجیح دادن مطالعه به تست زدن و کم کاری در حل تست....سرعت پایین در حل سوالات...انجام ندادن تحلیل آزمون...فرار کردن از نقاط ضعف و بی اهمیتی بهشون....عدم تثبیت نقاط قوت....ضعف در کنترل زمان...تعداد بالای غلط ها در آزمون
> 
> ...


ببخشید میشه دقیق بگید روش درست واسه برنامه ریزی چیه؟
من یه روش برنامه ریزی با جزئیات دقیق میخوام.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببخشید میشه دقیق بگید روش درست واسه برنامه ریزی چیه؟
> من یه روش برنامه ریزی با جزئیات دقیق میخوام.


رفیق من خودم مخالف سرسخت برنامه ریزی برای یه شخص دیگه هستم (یکی از دلایلم هم برای رد کردن پیشنهاد مشاور شدنم هم همینه )

برنامه ریزی یه چیز شخصی هست که هرکس براساس شناختی که از خودش داره باید انجام بده

ولی به صورت کلی نکاتی هست که باید رعایت بشه....
برنامه ریزی درست از نظرمن برای آزمونای دوهفته یکبار باید جوری باشه که یادگیری و تست وتمرین تا دوشنبه ی هفته دوم انجام بشه و یکی دوروز به دوره کردن و مرور مطالب اختصاص پیدا کنه و یک روز قبل از آزمون هم یه آزمون شبیه سازی شده از خودمون بگیریم.... این سیاست کلی من برای کنکور 99 بود

توی برنامه ریزی روزانه ات باید یه سری کارهای مستمر رو که بین نیم ساعت تا یک ساعت ازت زمان میگیرن انجام بدی که مهم ترینش تمرین یه سری مباحث هستن که فقط با تمرین مستمر مهارتشون به دست میاد (این مباحث میتونن تست های قرابت یا آرایه یا مرور لغات زبان یا متن عربی یا ریدینگ زبان یا تست ترجمه عربی باشن )
برنامه ریزی باید طوری باشه که شما روزانه حداقل بین 100 تا 150 تست رو بزنی و خودت رو به هفته ای 1000 تست نزدیک کنی و این روند رو ثابت نگه داری و به تدریج ارتقاش بدی

نه من و نه هیچ کسه دیگه وقتی از عادات و رفتارهای شما شناختی نداره نمیتونه برنامه دقیق براتون مشخص کنه....بهترین آدم برای انجام این کار خودتی....با کنارهم قرار دادن توصیه ها و تجربه دیگران و شناختی که از خودت داری باید برنامه ریزی رو انجام بدی

----------


## Wonderland

> ببخشید میشه دقیق بگید روش درست واسه برنامه ریزی چیه؟
> من یه روش برنامه ریزی با جزئیات دقیق میخوام.


*به نظر من برنامه هفتگی چیز جالبی نیست.خیلیا موفق شدن و رتبه های خیلی خوبی هم به دست آوردن.اما برای من برنامه روزانه و خیلی کوتاه مدت بهترین چیز بود 
ببنید من تا حالا این طور نبودم که بخوام مثلا 4 روز درسنامه بخونم و بعد تست/
مثلا جمعه برنامه ی شنبه رو می نوشتم.به طور مثال :3 ساعت زیست /2 ساعت فیزیک/2 ساعت شیمی/2 ساعت ریاضی/یک ساعت عربی/یک ساعت و نیم ادبیات

بعدش می نوشتم زیست 70 تست ایمنی/40 تست سینماتیک/60تست سینتیک/50 تست حد/فیلم عربی آلاء/10 تست آرایه +20 تست قرابت+مطالعه واژه و اعلام

(البته با متن کتاب و تحلیل و...)

بعدش اخر وقت شنبه چک می کردم که کدوما انجام شده و چند ساعت

زیست 60 تست شیمی 50 تست زدم و مثلا ادبیات فقط یه ساعت تونستم بخونم و اعلام نخوندم

این طوری برای فردا آگاهانه تر برنامه میشه ریخت
و بعد یه مدت پیشرفت می کنید
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
و خدمت کابر @Mahdi7070  از الان دارید به این فکر می کنید که میشه یا نه
عجببببببببببببببببب
*

----------


## Dark_Light

> *به نظر من برنامه هفتگی چیز جالبی نیست.خیلیا موفق شدن و رتبه های خیلی خوبی هم به دست آوردن.اما برای من برنامه روزانه و خیلی کوتاه مدت بهترین چیز بود 
> ببنید من تا حالا این طور نبودم که بخوام مثلا 4 روز درسنامه بخونم و بعد تست/
> مثلا جمعه برنامه ی شنبه رو می نوشتم.به طور مثال :3 ساعت زیست /2 ساعت فیزیک/2 ساعت شیمی/2 ساعت ریاضی/یک ساعت عربی/یک ساعت و نیم ادبیات
> فایل پیوست 94819
> بعدش می نوشتم زیست 70 تست ایمنی/40 تست سینماتیک/60تست سینتیک/50 تست حد/فیلم عربی آلاء/10 تست آرایه +20 تست قرابت+مطالعه واژه و اعلام
> 
> (البته با متن کتاب و تحلیل و...)
> 
> بعدش اخر وقت شنبه چک می کردم که کدوما انجام شده و چند ساعت
> ...


عذر میخوام شما اینجور که برنامه میریختید میتونستید همشو انجام بدید چون من به علت یه سری مشکلات نمیتونم بیشتر از 5 ساعت درس بخونم

----------


## lix_Max

من اول کل مباحثی که میخواستم بخونم رو مینوشتم روی یه برگه به صورت کلی.بعد یه سری الگو از پیش تایین شده داشتم؛مثلا اینکه شبا ادبیات بخونم و صبحا زیست.بر همین اساس برنامه کلی رو درس به درس بر اساس روزای هفته تقسیم میکردم.زیادم نمیخواد دقیق برنامت نوشته بشه که توی هر ساعت چقد تست بزنی.همینکه تعداد کلی تستت دستت باشه و بخوای افزایشش بدی کافیه.منظورم اینه که کاری کن برنامت قابل انعطاف باشه...

----------


## Wonderland

> عذر میخوام شما اینجور که برنامه میریختید میتونستید همشو انجام بدید چون من به علت یه سری مشکلات نمیتونم بیشتر از 5 ساعت درس بخونم


*خب هر چی که موند به روز بعدی می رفت دیگه
توضیح دادم 
اما احساس می کنم چون شما میگید 5 ستعت بهتره از این روش نرید.و یه برنامه دقیقتر بنویسید
*

----------


## Eli..

> _دوستان چندتا سوال اساسی داشتم . فقط خواهشی که دارم با جمله کلیشه ای (بستگی داره) جواب ندید.
> 1- اینکه شما جمعه روز آزمون واسه دو هفته آینده تا آزمون بعدی چجور برنامه ریزی میکنید ؟ ( من خودم سرعت تست زنیم رو با حساب کردن خوندن درسنامه ها حساب میکنم واسه اختصاصی ها میشه 15 تست بر ساعت و کل تست های آزمون بعدی رو تقسیم بر 15 میکنم و پخش میکنم اما اصلا از این روش نتیجه نگرفتم که هیچ بدتر هم شده نتایجم)
> 2-من یه روشی پیدا کردم اون هم اینه که دو سه روزاول تمام درسنامه ها ی مربوط به آزمون بعدی رو بخونی و 10 روز بعدی رگباری فقط تست بزنی ، به نظر شما این روش جواب میده ؟
> 3-خودتون چه مدل بوجه بندی آزمون رو پخش میکنید ؟
> من اگه جای دیگه هم گفتم یازدهم هستم منظورم این بود مثل یازدهمی های امسال هستم وگرنه کنکورم 1400 هستش و تا الان تراز بالای 5400 نداشتم و میدونم که امسال بالاتر از پرستاری نمی آرم و باید بمونم یک سال پشت کنکور تراز رو تا 6600 بیارم بالا تا پزشکی 1401 قبول شم ._


اول درباره موضوع آخرت خواهرانه یه چیزی بهت میگم.برادر من این فکر موندن واسه کنکور۱۴۰۱ رو همین الان از سرت بکن بیرون.همین الان به خودت بگو که من باید ۱۴۰۰قبول بشم و واسش تلاش میکنم.تو منو یاد دوسال پیش خودم میندازی که با این حرفا خودمو گول میزدم که کمتر درس بخونم.ببین مغز تو داره با این حرفا که اگه یه سال دیگه بمونم و تمام تلاشمو میکنم و...داره تو رو گول میزنه.مطمئن باش هرچی از مدرسه فاصله بگیری درس خوندن هم یکم واست سخت میشه و نیاز به یه محرک داری‌.این کارو نکن با خودت که به جز پشیمونی چیزی نداره.تجربه دارم که میگم.درسته که امسال دوازدهمی و درس ها هم جدیده اما تو واقعا اگه بتونی روزی ۶ساعت بخونی( صد البته مستمر و پیوسته بخونی) و خوب تست بزنی همین امسال قبولی.اگه هم بتونی بیشتر از۶بخونی که چه عالی.خواهش میکنم این افکار محدود کننده رو بزار کنار!!کار امروزت رو به فردا نسپار.دوست من با تراز۵۵۰۰رتبش ۶هزار شد.تراز صرفا یه وضعیت از عملکردته که بتونی هرروز بهتر از دیروز باشی.از تراز ۵۰۰۰یا ۴۰۰۰شروع کن و خودتو بالا بکش.یعنی انتظار داری با تراز ۶۰۰۰شروع کنی؟ چه پر توقع :Yahoo (13): .دیگه نمیدونم چی بهت بگم که به خودت بیای  :Yahoo (17): واسه برنامه ریزی تو پست بعدی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Eli..

واسه برنامه ریزی هفتگی هم من برنامه های مختلفی دیدم.بعضیا هر روز مثلا شیمی و زیست و یک یا دوتا عمومی با ریاضی و فیزیک  یک روز درمون میخونن( فهمیدی چی شد؟) و هروز تست مباحثی رو که خوندن میزنن.بعضی ها هفته اول فقط میخونن هفته دوم تست و مرور.بعضی ها هفته اول فقط اختصاصی و هفته دوم مرور اختصاصی با عمومی.هر فردی یه طور راحته با توجه به شرایطش.پس الان کسی نمیتونه به تو بگه که چطوری بخونی.بشین بودجه بندی آزمون رو بزار جلوت و برنامه بریز واسه خودت.با توجه به شرایطت و اینکه راحتی هر روز چند درس بخونی! مثلا تو میتونی تو یه روز هم شیمی و ریاضی وفیزیک و زیست بخونی!؟ اگه نمیتونی باید ریاضی و فیزیک رو یه روز درمیون کنی.خودت باید بهترین روش رو برای خودت پیدا کنی.البته بهت هم حق میدم.چون برنامه راهبردی ها مخصوصا واسه آزمون ۲ آبان سنگینه.مخصوصا ریاضیش و یکم شیمی.ولی میتونی این دوتا رو بیشتر تو برنامت بزاری.ببین بعضی ها روزانه برنامه مینویسن.یعنی هر شب واسه فرداشون مینویسن.بعضی هاهم جمعه ها هفتگی مینویسن.اینم بستگی به نظم و پیوستگی خودت داره.امیدوارم دیگه به کنکور ۱۴۰۱ فکر نکنی :Yahoo (113):

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

> _دوستان چندتا سوال اساسی داشتم . فقط خواهشی که دارم با جمله کلیشه ای (بستگی داره) جواب ندید.
> 1- اینکه شما جمعه روز آزمون واسه دو هفته آینده تا آزمون بعدی چجور برنامه ریزی میکنید ؟ ( من خودم سرعت تست زنیم رو با حساب کردن خوندن درسنامه ها حساب میکنم واسه اختصاصی ها میشه 15 تست بر ساعت و کل تست های آزمون بعدی رو تقسیم بر 15 میکنم و پخش میکنم اما اصلا از این روش نتیجه نگرفتم که هیچ بدتر هم شده نتایجم)
> 2-من یه روشی پیدا کردم اون هم اینه که دو سه روزاول تمام درسنامه ها ی مربوط به آزمون بعدی رو بخونی و 10 روز بعدی رگباری فقط تست بزنی ، به نظر شما این روش جواب میده ؟
> 3-خودتون چه مدل بوجه بندی آزمون رو پخش میکنید ؟
> من اگه جای دیگه هم گفتم یازدهم هستم منظورم این بود مثل یازدهمی های امسال هستم وگرنه کنکورم 1400 هستش و تا الان تراز بالای 5400 نداشتم و میدونم که امسال بالاتر از پرستاری نمی آرم و باید بمونم یک سال پشت کنکور تراز رو تا 6600 بیارم بالا تا پزشکی 1401 قبول شم ._


سلام رفیق
اول از همه اینکه از فکر کنکور1401 دربیا
اگه بخوای اینجوری بخونی هم امسالتو حروم کردی هم مطمئن باش سال بعد نتیجه خوبی نمیگیری
تراز قلم چی هم یه خط کش نیست که بگیم هرکی کمتر از یه عددی شد قبول نمیشه :Yahoo (113): 
بشین با آرامش درستو بخون و نهایت تلاشتو بکن ، همین امسال کلکشو بکن :Yahoo (16): 
1.واسه برنامه ریزی چند تا تاپیک هستش مثل تاپیک آقای آروین. من پیشنهاد میکنم هفته اول طبق یه برنامه ثابت پیش بری.مثلا روزی سه ساعت زیست دو ساعت شیمی و...
بعدش روز جمعه واسه هفته دوم بودجه بندیو چک کن ببین کدوم درسا عقبی یا کدوما جلویی،مثلا فیزیک اگه حجم زیادتری مونده بود ازش و زیست حجم بیشترشو خوندی توی هفته اول،واسه هفته دوم از تایم زیستت کم کن اضافه کن به تایم فیزیکت
2.روش مسخره ای پیدا کردی رفیق :Yahoo (113):  تست باید با درسنامه جلو بره تا تیکه تیکه توی ذهنت تثبیت شه. یدفعه بشینی سه روز درسنامه بخونی بعد سه روزم یادت میره پس تیکه تیکه بخون و تست بزن
3.اینم که گفتم
بشین درستو خوب بخون و فکر سال بعدم نکن 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Eli..

> اول درباره موضوع آخرت خواهرانه یه چیزی بهت میگم.برادر من این فکر موندن واسه کنکور۱۴۰۱ رو همین الان از سرت بکن بیرون.همین الان به خودت بگو که من باید ۱۴۰۰قبول بشم و واسش تلاش میکنم.تو منو یاد دوسال پیش خودم میندازی که با این حرفا خودمو گول میزدم که کمتر درس بخونم.ببین مغز تو داره با این حرفا که اگه یه سال دیگه بمونم و تمام تلاشمو میکنم و...داره تو رو گول میزنه.مطمئن باش هرچی از مدرسه فاصله بگیری درس خوندن هم یکم واست سخت میشه و نیاز به یه محرک داری‌.این کارو نکن با خودت که به جز پشیمونی چیزی نداره.تجربه دارم که میگم.درسته که امسال دوازدهمی و درس ها هم جدیده اما تو واقعا اگه بتونی روزی ۶ساعت بخونی( صد البته مستمر و پیوسته بخونی) و خوب تست بزنی همین امسال قبولی.اگه هم بتونی بیشتر از۶بخونی که چه عالی.خواهش میکنم این افکار محدود کننده رو بزار کنار!!کار امروزت رو به فردا نسپار.دوست من با تراز۵۵۰۰رتبش ۶هزار شد.تراز صرفا یه وضعیت از عملکردته که بتونی هرروز بهتر از دیروز باشی.از تراز ۵۰۰۰یا ۴۰۰۰شروع کن و خودتو بالا بکش.یعنی انتظار داری با تراز ۶۰۰۰شروع کنی؟ چه پر توقع.دیگه نمیدونم چی بهت بگم که به خودت بیای واسه برنامه ریزی تو پست بعدی


البته اونجایی که گفتم انتظار داری با ۶۰۰۰شروع کنی چه پر توقع رو به خاطر این گفتم که: اگه سطح درسی متوسط یا ضعیفی داری مهم نیست که تو هر آزمون باید ترازت۶۰۰۰بشه.مهم اینه که از یه جایی شروع کنی و خودتو بالا بکشی‌.به امید موفقیت

----------

